# Advice on apprenticeship with LU134



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Advice from someone who was ranked 15 out of 1,600 people who applied in 2008. they only took 30 apprentices and didn't accept anther class for 3 years so I know what I'm talking about. Most people got in when times were good and they would take anyone. 

1. Letter of recommendation, most important document to have. Could be written by anyone who is not an IBEW member, even an imaginary person. Worth more points than being a Military Veteran. 

2. If you are a Minority, call the school and tell them you are interested in the special program they have, the head start program. 

3. You either meet the minimum requirements or don't bother paying to take the test, they will take your money. C in Algebra, you bring your transcripts in an envelope to them and open it there in front of them. They do not have the resources to verify anyones transcripts. Use this to your advantage if necessary. 

4. Ask them for a study guide for the test, if they don't do that any more then contact other locals for a study guide they are all similar. The test is very easy compared to local 701, 461, and Joliet's I took them all. The test has to be easy enough so that people who went to Chicago Public schools can have a chance, that is why the other things are worth so much (experience, military, Letter of recommendation, college)


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> Advice from someone who was ranked 15 out of 1,600 people who applied in 2008. they only took 30 apprentices and didn't accept anther class for 3 years so I know what I'm talking about. Most people got in when times were good and they would take anyone.
> 
> 1. Letter of recommendation, most important document to have. Could be written by anyone who is not an IBEW member, even an imaginary person. Worth more points than being a Military Veteran.
> 
> ...


Why not from a 134 member?

I did turn in a letter of recommendation but it was from a 134 member who been with them 25 years. I also turned in a letter from my parents who owned a construction company that I worked for many years ago but they could not use it as proof of experience but did say they will use it for recommendation. I know they told me they have a class in July and October and had one in Jan and April as well. I did have a C in Algebra but my highest math was an A in AP Calculus so they said that will help as well. I do have a study guide I been using and if the test is the same as the guide I should score well. I am almost 38 so I been out of high school for a few years but I am amazed how much I remember.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like you are more than qualified, good job. I always heard the recommendation had to be from a nonmember but it sounds like they accepted yours so maybe now it doesn't matter. Calculus! wow you are going to be the top apprentice. You will do great on the test.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks just nervous starting a career at 38 so trying to gather as much information as possible


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

How many questions are on the test for LU134 and how much time to answer them?


----------



## TheBit (Jul 25, 2014)

How were the scores on the 134's test? I'm trying to figure out how I may have did on the test in July. I'm thinking I scored somewhere in the 80's and I'm not sure how much the points from the application will help that. Right now I'm figuring I will need to test again. I should get the full amount of credit for schooling though. I also didn't turn in a letter (didn't know it could have been from anyone really).


----------

